# 1990 Stumpjumper Epic (Ned Worlds Replica)



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Finished the resto of my 1990 Worlds Ned Overend replica Specialized Stumpjumper Epic.
It's very close to the same set up Ned used to win the 1990 words less the ti lugs. He had black XT hubs over silver, Specialized rims over Mavics. I left off the RS-1 and the awful Profile barends. Turned out to be a clean, subtle period correct bike.

90/91 Stumpjumper Epic carbon/steel lugged frame, 18"
Specialized Direct Drive fork (thanks Shayne)
Litespeed ti stem (thanks Fillet Brazed)
Litespeed ti handlebars
IRD seatpost (thanks Bushpig)
Selle Italia Turbo Saddle (thanks 415m3)
Specialized Ground Control Tires, tan wall
Shimano XT cranks (thanks MWR)
Shimano XT M737 SPD's
Shimano XT C-clip style front derailleur
Shimano XT short cage rear derailleur
Shimano XT wheelset, cassette on Mavic M261 CD rims, DB spokes, XT QR's
Shimano XT black cantilever brakes (thanks Fillet Brazed)
Shimano XT black SLR brake levers
Shimano XT thumb shifters
Shimano XT bottom bracket
Shimano XT threaded headset (thanks Double Century)
Rear Guide for Canti Brakes (thanks Veloculture)
Thanks to Hollister for adding threads to the fork and chasing the BB.

As you can see I had a lot of help from my friends in sourcing parts, whom I owe a debt of gratitude.
This will be my Keyesville 07 XT race bike.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*give em hell at the races*

nice:thumbsup:

what bb did you end up using?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> nice:thumbsup:
> 
> what bb did you end up using?


Uh...UN70/71 122mm. Perfect fit.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nicely done resto Rumpfy!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Clean Build. Whats up with those crank bolts? Where are the xt 2 hole caps? Do you have a pic of the bike you made the tribute to?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

hot digity! im not much of a Special-Ed fan but thats sweet!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> Clean Build. Whats up with those crank bolts? Where are the xt 2 hole caps? Do you have a pic of the bike you made the tribute to?


They're newer cranks bolts with the plastic insert. No dust covers. 

Based on this bike:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Even Ned did not need no stinkin dust caps. It looks like his bike has the earlier cantilevers up front.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> Even Ned did not need no stinkin dust caps. It looks like his bike has the earlier cantilevers up front.


I based it off of this. Rear canti hanger is wrong too, though I do have a correct one.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nicely done Rumpfy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll be riding my '92 S-Works Carbon at Keysville also


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

wow. 

I think you need age verification for this thread. That is some hardcore bike porn. 

er, maybe the fact that it's a 17 year old bike that we're drooling over is age verification enough. 

Seriously, beautiful bike. I've loved Specialized since I bought my first real mountain bike, a 92 S-Works Steel. Looks like you spent a lot of time piecing it together, and it came out amazing. 

Some action shots at the race would be awesome, or maybe some dirty post-race shots. 

or maybe I need to get my head checked that I want to see pictures of a dirty bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Very nicely done Rumpfy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll be riding my '92 S-Works Carbon at Keysville also


We'll let the Spesky Carbons duke it out then.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> wow.
> 
> I think you need age verification for this thread. That is some hardcore bike porn.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words! 

I'm sure they'll be action shots and post ride dirty shots soon enough.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Uh...UN70/71 122mm. Perfect fit.


I found out when finishing my Pinarello that the 122 UN bottom brackets used with that crank, I couldn't get the correct chainline. Went with the 122 XT cup and cone bb and problem was solved. My shell is 68mm though.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the llitespeed stem and bars top it off w/ a coup de grace,


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> the llitespeed stem and bars top it off w/ a coup de grace,


it was unreal holding those, wwwwaaaaayyyy lite!!


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Great work!*

It looks awesome!:thumbsup: I have the Profile bar that it is on the picture(brand new). It came with one of the bikes that I bought it.Let me know if you want to have it because I was planning to use but it will look better in your project.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bestmtb said:


> It looks awesome!:thumbsup: I have the Profile bar that it is on the picture(brand new). It came with one of the bikes that I bought it.Let me know if you want to have it because I was planning to use but it will look better in your project.


Thanks but no thanks VV. I had one for a short while. Used it on one ride and sold it right away. Awful feeling, heavy things.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

excellant , my next project :thumbsup: 

should have mine by next month , planned a few differences to my build , 1 or 2 more since seeing that


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Rumpfy, that's plain awesome! I really love it!
You just need to replace those Ritchey grips with Grab-Ons and of course use Deore XT M735 platform pedals instead of SPDs...preferably with PINK Specialized toeclips  

My own Epic & S-Works are waiting for some parts but I'm getting there little by little...
Bought that Profile bar for the Epic but don't know if I'll use it or not.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> it was unreal holding those, wwwwaaaaayyyy lite!!


you just made me need them.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

colker1 said:


> you just made me need them.


There was a bunch of NOS LItespeed stems for sale in the German eBay a while ago. Too bad I didn't understand to buy 1 or 2 then... :madman: 
If I remember right, they sold for approx. 120€ / piece.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Archangel said:


> There was a bunch of NOS LItespeed stems for sale in the German eBay a while ago. Too bad I didn't understand to buy 1 or 2 then... :madman:
> If I remember right, they sold for approx. 120€ / piece.


120 E? huh... no thx.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SLIMBOY said:


> excellant , my next project :thumbsup:
> 
> should have mine by next month , planned a few differences to my build , 1 or 2 more since seeing that


You working on an Epic project too?

Progress pictures are good. 

What differences are you planning?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Archangel said:


> Rumpfy, that's plain awesome! I really love it!
> You just need to replace those Ritchey grips with Grab-Ons and of course use Deore XT M735 platform pedals instead of SPDs...preferably with PINK Specialized toeclips
> 
> My own Epic & S-Works are waiting for some parts but I'm getting there little by little...
> Bought that Profile bar for the Epic but don't know if I'll use it or not.


Thanks Arch.
Yeah, I know I'm off with those details, but since this bike will get ridden, I had to have my contact points (hands, feet) using parts I'm comfortable with. 

I have a feeling you won't like that Profile bar. I don't know how anyone could.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I have a feeling you won't like that Profile bar. I don't know how anyone could.


Yeah, it sure looks goofy... 

BTW: Here's my progress pics:



















All the XC Pro parts are purchased, they're not just arrived yet. Also have Dia-Compe 986 brakes waiting for some cleaning...

I'll have a black DirectDrive fork for the S-Works - got it with some help from kb_11 (thanks mate! :thumbsup: ) Parts will be XTR M900 but with Nuke Proof carbon hubs.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

rumpfy

differences so far , got a NOS 92 specialized saddle , the perforated ones ( black )

seatpost , either a ritchey , control tech or syncros inline (silver)

cranks , got a set of the topline sls (cutouts in the spider) or some grafton (topline lookalike as in the previos thread) polished

specialized stem , and bar

struggling with headset and hubs at the moment 

and undecided at the moment on the forks , just today got some NOS dd forks 1" and also have some RC35 carbon , early type with the original tubular brace

going with some m231 NOS 32 hole rims on the hubs when i get them , m732 mechs and brakes (silver)

no pics yet , as not picked the frame up yet , and most of the stuff is still in wrapping  

didn`t think of the xt sharkfin though , i will borrow that idea  

any comments/advice on the build welcome 

slim


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*Love it!*

That is a beautiful bike! They like it too.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude, you got Stumpy fever. Check your fork thread.


----------

